# best way to remove yellow grass around edging?



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

And then what?


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Bud Cline said:


> And then what?


meaning....should I use a string trimmer or do something different? To get rid of that dead grass....makes it easier to mow the lawn then.......=)


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Spade cut at an angle. Pull that yellow sod layer out. Still going to be on going maintenance though.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

sdsester said:


> Spade cut at an angle. Pull that yellow sod layer out. Still going to be on going maintenance though.


So using a string trimmer wont work as good?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I guess none of this is making any since to me.

Why would you trade green grass for dirt and mud?


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Bud Cline said:


> I guess none of this is making any since to me.
> 
> Why would you trade green grass for dirt and mud?


Look at the pic....only to make it easier for me to cut the grass and not use my string trimmer next to my rocks...


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

dinosaur1 said:


> I don't like using my string trimmer around our landscaping rocks so I sprayed some round up concentrate grass killer recently. Now the grass is yellow along the edging so i wanted to know what is the best way to remove it completely?
> 
> View attachment 34562


Using RoundUp wouldn't have been my choice, but it's not my yard. 

I don't think you need to remove the dead grass. It'll decompose and disappear soon enough.

You're also probably aware of this, but the RoundUp just killed what it touched. There will be a lot of weeds & grass growing in what is now a bare area. You'll have to either spray it repeatedly, or start trimming.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

DrHicks said:


> Using RoundUp wouldn't have been my choice, but it's not my yard.
> 
> I don't think you need to remove the dead grass. It'll decompose and disappear soon enough.


Or I can use a shovel and dig it out.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

dinosaur1 said:


> Or I can use a shovel and dig it out.


Not trying to be argumentative, but why would you do that? You'll have to replace it with something, or you'll have a mini-moat going.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

DrHicks said:


> Not trying to be argumentative, but why would you do that? You'll have to replace it with something, or you'll have a mini-moat going.


Take a look at my pic, as the grass nears the rocks I do the same thing every year, but I am looking for any better method since the yellow grass looks horrible. I dig out the yellow grass as I have done in the past to get rid of it.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

dinosaur1 said:


> Take a look at my pic, as the grass nears the rocks I do the same thing every year, but I am looking for any better method since the yellow grass looks horrible. I dig out the yellow grass as I have done in the past to get rid of it.


Saw the picture. I wasn't aware that you did this every year. Sorry. 

When you say "digging" you must not be so much digging holes as scraping off the grass. I was mistakenly thinking holes...

I guess I don't have any better advice than what you've been doing. Carry on.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

DrHicks said:


> Saw the picture. I wasn't aware that you did this every year. Sorry.
> 
> When you say "digging" you must not be so much digging holes as scraping off the grass. I was mistakenly thinking holes...
> 
> I guess I don't have any better advice than what you've been doing. Carry on.


Oki dok...thx!


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

dinosaur1 said:


> Oki dok...thx!


Yeah, like I said, my personal preference is to just grow the grass right up to the edge of the landscaping/sidewalk/fence, and trim it with the weedwacker. I like the look, and I learned quickly (when mowing professionally) that you just need to slow down, take your time & trim carefully. 

But... To each his own. Your lawn looks really nice. Kudos!


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

DrHicks said:


> Yeah, like I said, my personal preference is to just grow the grass right up to the edge of the landscaping/sidewalk/fence, and trim it with the weedwacker. I like the look, and I learned quickly (when mowing professionally) that you just need to slow down, take your time & trim carefully.
> 
> But... To each his own. Your lawn looks really nice. Kudos!


 thx again


----------



## mickey cassiba (Mar 17, 2011)

At my ex's house I laid pavers in a row against the borders of the beds and walks. They made for an easy transition from lawn to bed, and the trimming was much easier. landscape fabric and plain sand under the pavers, as they didn't have to support any traffic(besides lawnmower wheels).


----------

